# Thank you Harold!!!!!!!



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you Harold!!!! you've been a great help!!!!!

You all have been a great help!!!!!

Thank you

Brian


----------



## Despotic (Apr 26, 2009)

what's the weight on that beauty?

Nice job by the way!!


----------



## istari9 (Apr 26, 2009)

In a word Beautiful!!

Ray


----------



## nicknitro (Apr 27, 2009)

I concur,

Grest Job AeroStar Driver, keep it up.

Nick


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

It weighed 11 grams perfectly.

Thank you all


----------



## Despotic (Apr 28, 2009)

nicknitro said:


> I concur,



Makes me think of of Ole' times
when a man would put his right hand on his doubled breasted suit
and give a sloshing "Cheer Toast" with his left.:lol:

-Craig


----------



## firewalker (Apr 29, 2009)

Congradulations, looks great!!


----------

